# New battery installed, still wont charge



## npe3484 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey all, I just got a new to me macbook. The previous owner said that it would not hold a charge because it needed a new battery. Today I installed a new battery, but the symptoms are all still the same.

The unit will work just fine when the power supply is hooked up. If you disconnect the power supply, the unit will instantly turn off. I looked up the "power" settings under system profiler and this is what it showed:

Battery Information:

  Model Information:
  Serial Number:	XXXX-YYYY-0-0
  Charge Information:
  Charge remaining (mAh):	0
  Fully charged:	No
  Charging:	No
  Full charge capacity (mAh):	0
  Health Information:
  Cycle count:	0
  Battery Installed:	No
  Amperage (mA):	0
  Voltage (mV):	0

AC Charger Information:

  Connected:	Yes
  Charging:	No

So based on that info, I'm thinking there must be some kind of internal problem with the mac. Opinions?


----------



## djackmac (Jan 25, 2010)

Try resetting the SMC and then see what happens. Sometimes it takes a while if a battery is completely dead to start charging, but if it is showing X then that's not one of those times. Otherwise it could be the battery connector that plugs into the logic board or a logic board, or even a faulty AC adapter but this is unlikely. You can check the magsafe DC-in board where the AC cord plugs into on the machine and clean it with isophrophyl alcohol and also check the end of the AC adapter for bent or stuck down gold pins.


----------



## npe3484 (Jan 25, 2010)

My battery icon has an X through it and says no batteries available. Resetting the SMC is as easy as shutting down, unplugging the power cord and disconnecting the battery. Then holding the power button for 5 sec and starting back up. Correct? I did this procedure with no changes.

I cleaned up the connections with alchohol as well. The light on the power supply is a steady amber.


----------



## npe3484 (Jan 25, 2010)

When I start up the computer, the battery icon will show 0% for a period of 30 seconds before changing into the X instead. 

What is the end plug of the power supply supposed to look like? Mine has 5 little prongs, but the middle one is much smaller than the other 4.


----------



## StarBuck (Jan 25, 2010)

Check the connectors are okay and clean in the battery compartment .


----------



## npe3484 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok so here's a little more info. I re-installed the old, original mac battery and this is what the system profiler gave me...

 Model Information:
  Serial Number:	DP-ASMB013-34dc-821a
  Manufacturer:	DP
  Device name:	ASMB013
  Pack Lot Code:	0001
  PCB Lot Code:	0000
  Firmware Version:	0102
  Hardware Revision:	0300
  Cell Revision:	0100
  Charge Information:
  Charge remaining (mAh):	0
  Fully charged:	No
  Charging:	No
  Full charge capacity (mAh):	0
  Health Information:
  Cycle count:	337
  Condition:	Check Battery
  Battery Installed:	Yes
  Amperage (mA):	51
  Voltage (mV):	4052

The light on the MagSafe remains a steady green with the old battery plugged in.


----------



## npe3484 (Jan 26, 2010)

StarBuck said:


> Check the connectors are okay and clean in the battery compartment .



All connectors look fine, and i went ahead and wiped down the battery compartment too.


----------



## npe3484 (Jan 26, 2010)

To make things more interesting... when the new battery is first installed and I check the system profiler, it gives this info:

 Model Information:
  Serial Number:	XXXX-ASMB013-34dc-821a
  Device name:	ASMB013
  Pack Lot Code:	0001
  PCB Lot Code:	0000
  Firmware Version:	0102
  Hardware Revision:	0300
  Cell Revision:	0100
  Charge Information:
  Charge remaining (mAh):	0
  Fully charged:	No
  Charging:	Yes
  Full charge capacity (mAh):	0
  Health Information:
  Cycle count:	0
  Condition:	Check Battery
  Battery Installed:	Yes
  Amperage (mA):	0
  Voltage (mV):	0

AC Charger Information:

Connected:	Yes
Charging:	Yes


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 26, 2010)

Find a different MacBook to try those batteries.
As both batteries are showing 'check battery', then both must be bad.
Or, the battery cable (connects the battery to the logic board) needs to be replaced. This is the most likely fix, I think.
If that doesn't help, then the logic board is likely bad.

One more thing to try:
Leave each battery installed, and connected to the adapter for at least 15 minutes - to see if there is any change. Some batteries need about 10 minutes before they begin to charge properly.


----------



## npe3484 (Jan 27, 2010)

DeltaMac said:


> One more thing to try:
> Leave each battery installed, and connected to the adapter for at least 15 minutes - to see if there is any change. Some batteries need about 10 minutes before they begin to charge properly.



I left the new battery charging overnight with the computer off. Still no luck. My friend with a macbook is coming over tonight so that I can try both batteries. I'll report back with my findings.


----------



## npe3484 (Feb 3, 2010)

It turned out to be a bad "New" battery. I installed the new, new replacement and all is well.


----------

